# Are We Ready Then ?



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Not many will have failed to notice that the World Cup is upon us !!

So where were you in 1966 on that memorable Saturday afternoon ??

I was in mid-Channel well within range of TV coverage. We had a rented black & white TV and it was all set up in the lounge ready and nicely warmed up. Just as the match was about to start black smoke started to appear from the back of the set. Quelle catastrophe !! I found where the smoke was coming from - pretty obvious really - but had never seen a component like it before. nor even knew what it was. Needless to say I was not the most popular person around. I found out much later that it was a capacitor in the EHT line so I might have been able to do something using radar spares. Sad, but all part of the learning curve at that time. 

The Chief went down to the Crew's mess, and spent most of the match cheering the wrong team - he didn't realise we were the ones in red - or grey as it was a B&W TV !!

David
+


----------



## Powers (Nov 6, 2008)

I was on the terraces at Wembley stadium having seen all of the London games (ten in all) for less than £5 for the lot!

Subsequent celebrations in Trafalgar Square were also memorable. 

Regards....Paul


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

"Some people are on the pitch! They think it's all over! It is now..."

I was just a fifteen year old kid, sitting in front of the tall, wooden mounted Rediffusion TV, with a screen not much bigger than a sixpence and a bakelite switch for changing channels, mounted on the wall. You always had to be adjusting the vertical hold with those sets for some reason. The rolling, or tendency to roll would drive you mad after a while.

Very, very exciting, and one of the more memorable moments in my life. I used to be able to easily recite the team members' names, at least the England ones, and half at least of the German team. It's been used several times over the years: "Can you name the '66 England winning team?" Most people seemed to struggle with George Cohen... and that other guy... what's his name?

I still remember the name (without having to look it up!) of the ref: Mr. C. Dienst (or Deinst). How about that?

Come to that, the other trivia question was always: "Can you name the original actors who played the magnificent seven?" There they always forget Horst Bucholz... at least I think he was in it. I know "Napoleon Solo", or Robert Vaughan, was as well and I can still remember his dying scene as the flashy gunslinger, shot to hell and slowly sliding down a bloodsoaked wall...

Can you remember the character played by Yul?



(It was Chris!)


Best regards, Paul


----------



## veste (Oct 26, 2006)

Watched the game at home, black & white TV, fantastic game!
Memories Lost world cup found by dog, World cup Willy Postage stamps
Film highlights In colour made sometime later Bobby Moore Nobby Stiles dance with cup Great day for England Dont seem so long ago !
Regards veste.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I watched it on our 12-inch Black n White TV, age 14. Later, around September or October 66, I watched a 'testimonial match' for a retired Bristol City player (John Atyeo) at Ashton Gate, Bristol City v Leeds United. The Leeds members of England's squad paraded the World Cup around the pitch, so I can claim to have actually seen the Jules Rimet trophy, or at least a replica of it. I don't expect to see England win the World Cup again in my lifetime.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

in the pacific heading for japan with 32;000 of grain from new orleans


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

What!! England won the world cup in 1966? Why did no one tell us this up in Scotland.
Bill


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Bill Greig said:


> What!! England won the world cup in 1966? Why did no one tell us this up in Scotland.
> Bill


Their modesty knows no bounds, Bill!

Brian


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Watched on Clan MacGillivray in Hull docks KGV
Went back to my cabin afterwards and played with my World Cup Willy to celebrate.


----------



## Keith Pengelly (Feb 2, 2011)

Going through the Carabean listening to the world service. Foreign crew were listening to a Spanish speaking station and didn't have to suffer the pain of the interupted commentary during extra time. I'm led to believe that was the largest postbag of complaints the world service ever received.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hope you all didn't buy too many flags !!!

David
+


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

England kicked out and fail to qualify, what a surprise


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Was in the YWCA...yes W opposite the British Museum where my flatmates girlfriend resided....we were the only two men amongst a dozen or so girls who made tea and coffee on demand....we actually watched all the England games there..

geoff


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha!

Sorry....


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you remember when the English mocked the Scots in 98 about the Del Amitri world cup song "Don't Come Home To Soon".[=P]


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

I was living in Holland at the time, unsurprisingly all the Dutch were rooting for England.
I think Holland had failed to qualify that year.

Ron.


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

At sea on the Clan MacDougall somewhere between Las Palmas and Capetown, my wife remembers it well as she was in hospital having one of my stepdaughters that day, must have been the shock of us winning that started her off. (EEK)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I was in the wireless room of the RMS Amazon at the time. The main receiver was playing the world service commentary and I think that between the end of the first part of the game and the extra time, the BBC changed frequencies and transmitters. I had a very irate phone call from the Chief Engineer followed by a frantic hunt round to find the remains of the game. I thought at the time that it was just me but judging by some of the other postings, obviously not!.
No wonder they got complaints.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

They say that `They think it`s all over` is the most famous piece of `punditry`ever uttered.Could it be that it was just the occasion that made it so? I think he could have said`Well f**k me sideways`and it would still have made the press.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Where was i am the day in question? well as a football interest free teenager I was on a great date in Liverpool wondering where all the people were.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> Hope you all didn't buy too many flags !!!
> 
> David
> +


Be prepared for 2018 ....

Now discounted by 70% in Sainsbury's - buy now while stocks last !


----------

